# Ork Deathskulls



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

Hello,

I started Warhammer 40k and painting in general January this year. First I bought the AoBR set, the Ork Codex and the How to Paint Citadel Miniatures book. I also started browsing the internet for information on how to paint etc. I liked the Deathskulls so decided to make this the theme to my Ork army. Deathskulls being battlefield scavengers basically give me the oppurtunity to combine all the Ork clans colours into my painting. ( this was before I found out colour theory, amountof colours to use on one model etc :grin 

My Warboss:









And his gun holsters









AoBR Nobz:









AoBR boyz:








I really liked the "Red ones go fasta" theme and decided to use this on bullets and rockets.
Deffcoptas:









While still painting the AoBR orks I purchased the Ork Battleforce and some Gretchin. 
Trukk:








And front view:








The trukk still needs some work, some parts are only basecoated.

Here are some of the Gretchins. I'd say these are my best so far. I finished these about four weeks ago. This was also my first time painting metal models. I was amazed at the amount of detail in the metal models, compared to the plastic ones.
Metal models








Plastic models









So, thanks for looking. Please let me know what you think. C&C is welcome!

Currently I am working on a Runtherd, 3 Warbikes, basing the Gretchin and getting myself to prime the Battleforce boys. I really hate spray paint.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Really nice especially since you picked the propper deathskullz army. I think your guys could use a little more definition in the skin tone a wash of thrakka green or devlin mud over the models would really help bring out details in them. Other than that you are doing a really good job painting up a nice little waaagh.


----------



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for the compliment morfangdakka.
I did use Thraka Green wash on the Boss, Nobz and boys. After the wash I drybrushed to highlight the skin. Could it be the drybrush highlight "undid" the wash a little ? Would a second wash bring out the details again ?


----------



## Macrocalculator (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice job. I like the gretchin and the warboss best of all. Might have to steal those from the table next time we slug it out on a battlefield


----------



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

Hello,

I've not been very active on the forum. Just wanted to share my Warbikes and Runtherd with you:


















And I've been messing around with Ork skin tones. I like the different looks so I decided to incorporate this into my army.


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

well done mate this is some good painting


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Hey, i love those bikes! :grin: - The dark blue and highlighting makes them look almost marbled. Love it! . I need to get some of them for myself...


----------



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback.
Here are some more pictures of the bikes.


----------



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

Hello,
Small update on my Orks. The guys with different Skin tones from last oktober now look like this. They are not finished but I'm getting there .... eventually. Guess I'm slow and purposeful:grin:


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

I really love the different colors of the ork skin. Makes them heaps more unique.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice painting and use of colours. Excellent considering you just started have some Rep+
All the best,
Dusty


----------



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

*Bomb-squig*

I spent sunday afternoon on painting a bomb-squig. A nice break from assembly line Ork painting.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Which blues are you using? I only have ultramarines blue at the moment and want to do some highlighting. Good work man.


----------



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

*Basing da Waaagh!*

Hello,

small update. I finished basing the models I consider finished (well, at least for now. I always find something which can be improved or a detail I missed....). 

Here are two pictures of my Waaagh!
It's the AoBR set Orks, 3 bikes and a Trukk from the Ork Battleforce, Gretchin + Runtherd and a bombsquig. Currenly (still) working on finishing the Battleforce boys.


----------



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi,

Finally finished two Nobz from the Ork battleforce which I first showed in my January update.
Slow and Purposeful painting so to speak .....


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

nice painting, i especialy love your blue

it makes them all stand out

cheers

edd


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

Nice looking army, I like the skin tones and the way you have painted the blue :victory: 

+rep for you

Skar


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

looking really good keep up the good work


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Looking very nice +Rep


----------



## Fireflies (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow.. that seriously looking good, keep it up!


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Some nicely painted Nobs you've got there. I especially like the trousers, not just black is a nice touch.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Sweet models mate. Really good looking force. Impressed


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

And another :-D I'll have to post a pic or two of mine on here, there's Deathskulls everywhere 

Keep it up man, they're looking great


----------



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

*Another bomb squig*

Hi,

Just finished another bomb squig. I usually paint a squig when I'm lacking inspiration for my orks and/or crimson fists. I am currently working on another squig which I named Dark Maul. Pics coming soon.


----------



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

As promised a week ago: here is number 3









And a picture of the three bomb squigs which I finished so far:









I'm currently working on the Big Mek with KFF and the Weirdboy.


----------



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

*Big Mek KFF and Weirdboy WIP*

Figured I might as well post some WIP pictures of the Big Mek with KFF and Weirdboy.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Lookin good mate


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

I like these!!!....Been toying with the idea of painting some Orks!


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I really like your bomb squigs. +rep for such a nicely different paint job to stand out from the rest.


----------



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

*Trukk number 2*

I have not finished my Big Mek and Wierdboy yet, but for a campaign which just started I needed some more transport so I started on my second trukk.

What I've done so far:
Prime Chaos black.
Heavy drybrush Tin Bitz on all parts except wheels.
Drybrush Boltgun metal on all parts except engine. Paint Boltgun Metal on the metal of the wheels.
Drybrush Dwarf Bronze on engine, exhaust and some glyph details.
Scorched Brown on the leather.
This results in the following:

















As my army is Deathskullz it was then time to add some blue. I painted Mordian Blue on selected parts. 
Because I painted the blue after the metal and painted all blue in the "recesses" I got an instant highlight edge. 
The worn look as described in the _How To Paint Citadel Tanks_ book.
I washed all the metal (except the wheels) and leather with Badab Black.
The wheels were washed with a 1:1 mix of Badab Black and Chaos Black ( the black metal mix).
The searchlight is painted Fenris Grey.

The look after round 2:

















Up next is highlights, detailing and the crew.


----------



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

*Trukk number 2 phase 3*

Trukk update.
As mentioned before, highlights, details crew etc.
Also did a little "experiment" with the exhaust and gun barrel to have the metal look scorched.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Truck looks very good. Like the colour scheme you haved used. The rust effect on the exhaust and wrecker ball look good.


----------



## DaStonedOrk (Feb 8, 2011)

I really like how ur trukk came out, looks real orky. Can I ask how u achieved ur worn and scratched look on the blue painted parts of ur trukk?


----------



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

Worn look on the blue painted parts:

Prime Chaos black.
Heavy drybrush Tin Bitz
Heavy drybrush Boltgun metal 
Mordian Blue on selected parts (all parts which are blue on my Trukk).
I painted the blue over parts already painted metal.
By painting the blue and taking care not to reach the edges I got the worn look. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## DaStonedOrk (Feb 8, 2011)

Lumat said:


> Worn look on the blue painted parts:
> 
> Prime Chaos black.
> Heavy drybrush Tin Bitz
> ...


Dam I already painted the edges and parts I wanted to look worn on my deffkoptas...sigh I'll have to think of something else. thx anyways. Also I think ur 2nd trukk turned out better than the first, unless ur still not done with the 1st trukk.


----------



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

DaStonedOrk said:


> Also I think ur 2nd trukk turned out better than the first, unless ur still not done with the 1st trukk.


I agree . That's the difference between my painting skills early 2009 and early 2011. Progress ....


----------



## jlaughter001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Excellent painting...there's a lot of character in all of your figures I'm currently working on the same basic Deathskullz scheme for my Orks, and this log is very insightful and inspirational. Dangit...I wish I had time to paint right now!

PS...I definitely think those bikes were stolen!


----------



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

Well, finally, the Big Mek with KFF is done. I finished the base yesterday.
I had to repair him because I dropped the model from approx 1,5 meters. The whole KFF was bend and after putting it back in the right position the paint chipped. I'm quite happy how he turned out.


----------



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

*Nob*

Here is a Nob I finished recently.

The rusty PK and metal parts were painted with multiple layers of thinned down paint.

C&C is appreciated.


----------



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

And a couple of Ork Boyz.
Decided to put camo clothes on some of these. Also continued with the "red ones go faster bullets" I do on most of my Orks.

As always: C&C is welcome.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

These guys look great. The camo is really effective. For some reason when I looked at these guys first, an ork blood bowl team sprang to mind.


----------



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> These guys look great. The camo is really effective. For some reason when I looked at these guys first, an ork blood bowl team sprang to mind.


Thanks for the feedback.
Is it the poses which gave you the Blood Bowl team impression?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Lumat said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> Is it the poses which gave you the Blood Bowl team impression?


It could be. The squatting pose on these guys probably reminds me of them. I must my guys out, they're well over due a repaint.


----------



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

And the last one from this batch. Another Nob. Skin could've been better, but overall I'm quite happy with this one.


----------



## Zognutz (Jun 15, 2011)

love the skin tone mix. I always liked the thought that they aren't all the same colour. Probably comes from playing WAR  Does look like you need to water your paints down just a touch though. It will give them a translucent quality and blend better between layers.

Excellent trukk btw, Zognutz is pleased but sticky >:]


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

You say that you have only been painting since January(?), very well done. Love your Boss..


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

yes, great work for such a short time, *jealous* sigh


----------



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

Brother Emund said:


> You say that you have only been painting since January(?),


I hope that is not what I said .
This Project log started in April 2009, I started the hobby in January 2009. So it took me some time to reach my current skill level. So much more to learn, so much more to practice.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Lumat said:


> I hope that is not what I said .
> This Project log started in April 2009, I started the hobby in January 2009. So it took me some time to reach my current skill level. So much more to learn, so much more to practice.


Mate, that is still pretty awesome!


----------



## 777swappamag777 (Jul 15, 2011)

Those are great orks keep it up it would be really cool to trough in some conversions, and since they're death skulls I would suggest a squad of flash gitz for the conversion that would be cool.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Love the different skintones.. I just marvle at the pale olive kinda green (third from the left, first pic). How did you paint it? 

Have some rep+


----------



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

I've got a couple of basic skintone recipes (originally posted by Mike Cousins on a Canadian message board, credit where credit is due)

For a light skin. One of the following as a base coat

Desert Yellow ( minimum two coats)
Graveyard Earth
Camo Green
Gretchin Green

Followed by _one_ of the following dark washes
Gryphone Sepia
Thraka Green
Ogryn Flesh
Devlan Mud
Babab Black 

I think the third from the left is Gretchin Green with a Gryphone Sepia Wash.
Depending on the desired "end look" highlight with the base colour, highlight with the base colour with added white, yellow or bleached bone.


----------



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

*Another 5 ork boys finished*

My Waaaagh is growing slowly. Another 5 ork boys finished. Just need to add some flock to the bases. Some of these are shown earlier ( and unpainted) in this thread http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=78295 

I was really pleased with the way the blending on the shirt of this one turned out. I'll keep practising  


















These have transfers on their back plates. I'm not really sure I like the look.































































Next batch: Deffguns and a Nob.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Well I really like these! They look really good. A nice and clean paint job. I think I like the transfers as you hardly see them. The skin looks real and the jerkin too. Nice!


----------



## Macrocalculator (Dec 4, 2008)

I like the camouflage pants, but I like the fact that the power pack had a Blood Angel as previous owner even more. Is the campaign of villainy against the Dark Angels finally at an end?


----------



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

Macrocalculator said:


> Is the campaign of villainy against the Dark Angels finally at an end?


Hope is the beginning of unhappiness.


----------



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

Time for an update. I finished my Deffguns this weekend (well almost, last thing to do is add some static grass). I went a little overboard adding colourful details, but decided it does work.
Here are the pictures:

Aren't they cute:


















Top View. Freehanded the Dakka glyph.









First time painting a yellow/black pattern on a mini.









Crispy white with a blue skull.









The Gretchin messed up the checker pattern


















Hope you liked them. C&C is, as always, appreciated.


----------



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

*Mek with kustom mega-blasta*

Hello,

Finished the Mek with kustom mega-blasta. I tried something new, glass phial technique as described in the 'Eavy Metal Masterclass book on Urien Rakarth.


----------



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

Orks on parade...
Finally. The last Ork boyz from a battleforce purchased 2 years ago. Next up are the warbikes.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow, this is some nice work. I can see the evolution of your painting over the years. +rep.


----------



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

*Purple squig*

Yippie! Finished 3 squigs this week. As I already have some red squigs I went for two purple ones. Some new colours to try out.











































Purple haze all in my brain
Lately things just don't seem the same
Actin' funny, but I don't know why
'Scuse me while I kiss the sky


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Ah, squigs. Squigs are the reason my friend targets my Tankbustas. After that first time a pair of squigs ran across the board and blew up one of his tanks (he plays IG), I've never had my Tankbustas last for more than a turn.

Nice coloration, I like the contrast of the purple one with the yellow explosives.


----------



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

*Nob with Big Choppa*

And another one! I'm almost done with all my Ork WIP which were in various unfinished stages. Only one left: a Weirdboy. Everything else is only assembled and base coated.
This Nob has another attempt at checkers. Also tried to imitate a Necron power source on the Big Choppa, which was a first use of the new Waywatcher Green glaze.
The hair on the severed head the Nob is holding has a glaze of Guilliman Blue, but this does not really show in the picture.


----------



## Macrocalculator (Dec 4, 2008)

Very nice. I will kill him last


----------



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

WIP needs a little update after the site's crash last month. Turns out only one update is missing. Slow painting .......

Anyway, here are 5 Deathskull Nobz I finished recently.


----------



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

*Ork bikerboyz*

Finally! I finished these three bikerboyz this week.

I liked how this picture turned out. Feels like the bike is really coming out of the picture:










Bike on the Trukk ramp










Orange is the complementary colour to blue according to the colour wheel, I wanted to see how this would look on a miniature. I like it.










Poor Space Wolf :biggrin:



















Group shot. Waaaagh!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Luvvin the blue bikes Lumat.

I'm really not sure about the Space Marine torso under bike 3 looks a bit odd to me.

The ramp bike is perfect though, my favourite.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm with Vash, the space marine looks kinda odd. Better to have him laing face down like he is runned over and not like someone have hammered him into the dirt. I would also give the "teeth" a wash more since I find them way to white at present.


----------



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

Viscount Vash said:


> I'm really not sure about the Space Marine torso under bike 3 looks a bit odd to me.


In hindsight I have to agree with you both. 
I still like the original idea but the execution indeed looks a bit odd.

Thanks for the C&C!


----------



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

*Burna boys*

I finished these four burna boys this week. 

Obviously the burna boys are engulfed in smoke, fire and all kinds of oily and volatile fluids.
I therefore have tried to make then look "dull" because off all the smoke and oil deposit there are covered in. 
Being Death Skulls there is the mandatory blue. The pants have a camo scheme and for two of the fuel barrels I used camo green to get an Imperial Guard feel.
I tried to make the cigar look like it's actually lit.

C&C welcome.


----------



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

Slow painting. Since my april update I managed to finish a Deff Dread and some Nobz. I really enjoyed painting the Deff Dread. Nice to have a completely different model to work on....

For the Dread I wanted a rusty look. I used the paint scheme from GW's 'Eavy Metal Masterclass book. If you are familiar with the book you might recognise some more schemes I borrowed on both the Dread and Nobz. 
Being a Deathskull army I continued the various blues.
For bullet belts: throughout my whole army I paint all the bullet points red, as red ones go faster....


----------

